

A Humble Tribute to Richard Stallman from a Startup - netvarun
http://blog.semantics3.com/a-humble-tribute-to-richard-stallman/

======
zerop
I share same thoughts as you have. The world would not have been same without
Stallman.

------
abhogiragam87
Stallman deserves a Nobel prize.

------
voodoochilo
may st. ignucius bless your servers!

~~~
netvarun
Amen.

